# Best Binding Under $150



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I just ordered some Ride RXs for $139 from evogear. Supposed to be a nice binding that is decently stiff for all mountain use. I found that most of the cheaper bindings under $150 are soft for park use.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

well if there's no park, freestyle or aggressive use I would just stick with the customs since they're already on their way...sounds like they'll work fine for what you want to do, in my opinion


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

K2 Auto Bindings Snowboard Bindings

Ride Delta MVMNT Snowboard Bindings 2009

Ride SPI Snowboard Bindings 2009


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Leo said:


> K2 Auto Bindings Snowboard Bindings
> 
> Ride Delta MVMNT Snowboard Bindings 2009
> 
> Ride SPI Snowboard Bindings 2009


Thanks for those suggestions. The K2 won't fit my size 9 it looks like but both Ride's will. So would you return the Burtons for either of these 2 given my usage? I've heard that the SPIs are lacking a little in comfort. Have heard mixed things about the Burtons and know nothing about the Deltas.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

you may be able to find union forces for around $100. if you can i would definiteky suggest picking them up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Anybody have any thoughts on the Burton Missions? I know Burton is not a favorite around here, but the Missions are a step up from the Customs and seem to have excellent reviews. I saw the 2010 Missions for $114 ($13 less than the Customs).....so I bought 'em. 

Looks like I'll be sending the Customs right back as soon as they arrive.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Missions are better than the Customs imo. It's what Shaun White uses now (used to be Customs). I'm not a fan of Burton bindings at all. The only Burton binding that I like is the Infidels. I've tried the Customs, Cartels, Missions, and C02s. Cartels sucked for me, Customs weren't comfortable, Missions were okay, and C02s were overrated and expensive.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

With sales going on, you can find (for instance) Rome 390's and Union Forces for under your budget at Sierra.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> With sales going on, you can find (for instance) Rome 390's and Union Forces for under your budget at Sierra.


Yea, jump on those 390s if you can. Ours sold out the same day they got marked down :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Union Re-Unions or Union Force (when on sale).


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Leo said:


> Yea, jump on those 390s if you can. Ours sold out the same day they got marked down :laugh:


I'm pretty sure I'm sticking with the Missions at this point. For my needs and frequency, it sounds like they'll be more than good for me. Next time around, I'll go for the 390s or Union Forces (or whatever the equivalent will be at the time).

That said, when you say "marked down" what are we talking about as a good sale price for both the 390s and Union Forces?


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

Why were you so quick to jump on the Missions when no one in the thread even suggested them? Or the Customs to begin with?

Both the 390 and Forces will go on sale very very soon, and I think you'd be better served with either over the Missions you ordered. Third time's a charm.

EDIT: Leo, did you get to try the Burton Exiles?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

UncleRico said:


> EDIT: Leo, did you get to try the Burton Exiles?


No I didn't. They only had one pair at the fest so I didn't get to try them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

UncleRico said:


> Why were you so quick to jump on the Missions when no one in the thread even suggested them? Or the Customs to begin with?
> 
> Both the 390 and Forces will go on sale very very soon, and I think you'd be better served with either over the Missions you ordered. Third time's a charm.
> 
> EDIT: Leo, did you get to try the Burton Exiles?


Great questions. Here's why I'm not going with any of the others mentioned: My usage is ONLY groomed runs out East and I am never going to be doing anything in the Park - it's not my bag and never will be (I'm 44 next month folks and my adrenaline junkie has mellowed out significantly!). I also only go at best 10 times/year. I needed a good all around mountain binding but I'm not going to be pushing any performance envelopes with stunts. Some speed yes but I think any binding in this price point should be able to handle what I throw at it. 

The 390s I'm sure a superb bindings and I like the idea of the gel ankle strap. They sound awesome but from what I understand are more for the Park and less for all mountain. Same with the Union Forces. People love those and the 390s on these forums but again, probably better suited for someone that's going to be doing some Park and not limited to my usage scenario. I also found that my size (9) wasn't readily available anywhere in those 2 bindings at the price point I wanted. I know that burtons generally get a bad rap on this forum but all of the other sources out there gave the customs good reviews. There' also a burton store near my in NYC so any problems, I'll take them back to burton directly. I chose the customs initially based on my other research/experience (limited). I know that the missions and then the cartels are generally considered very good bindings and certainly better than the customs. 

Then we come down to price. Although I started this thread with $150 cap on the bindings, with the sales, I quickly saw that there were opportunities to trim that down to the $125 level based on my intended usage and still get a lot of bang for my buck. Both the 390s and Unions were closer to that $150number I threw out earlier. I then saw the 2010 missions on sale for $114 (check it out at o2gearshop.com) and found out that it was a killer price for those and they were less than I paid for the customs ($127). They also got very good reviews all around. I figured they'd likely be more binding than I need and can handle whatever I throw at them. SO....based on all of this, I pulled the trigger and decided on the 2010 missions (PLUS and most importantly (kidding) they're going to look oh so sick with my arbor formula).


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah, fair enough. As long as you've put some thought into it, that's good to hear.

Yeah, having a Burton store nearby is a big big plus, esp since I've had some problems with my K2 Sweaters, and K2 Canada is a whole lot of fail. K2 USA is much better with shipping parts out but I have no such luck.


----------

